# What do you thing...???



## robutacion (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm working on some Resifill blanks and I have here 3 samples that I would like you to tell me, which one you like the most and why...!

The first 2 samples have the wood material I want to use exclusively, the #44 of my timbers list, South Australia Shiraz red VINE wood.  Resin colours will be very, the one shown, is one of them...!

The intention here is to use the Vine wood in the 2 possible orientations, parallel wood strips or cross wood strips.

These 2 blanks were stepped turned to demonstrate the variation of the pattern as the blank gets thinner. 

All the wood in this case was sliced/cut in the bandsaw, with a quite aggressive 3TPI blade, showing the serrations of the teeth, I'm considering to slice the wood on the table saw for a better cut finish or use a fine blade on the bandsaw...!


The third sample, was made with the same resin mix as the previous 2 samples but this time, no wood, all resin.  The center piece has a 2 turn twist over its body length and the surrounding resin mix, is a "blend" of my own...!

Again, the colours here are not the question, as they would vary considerably, the concept is what I'm testing...!

The question is, would the outer resin (filling, in this case the dark blue) be better opaque as is or, should be a little translucent to shown the center piece twist...???

So, what say you...???

*PS: Please leave your thoughts in here, and give me your vote position on these 3 samples, like;

First- #
Second- #
Third- #

Thank you...!*


Cheers
George


----------



## bensoelberg (Jun 6, 2011)

Voted 3 because the twist is unique.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 6, 2011)

My opinion ...
Third would be First, First would be Second and Second would be third! :biggrin:

They are all nice!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 6, 2011)

3. I love all 3, but that one REALLY is visually striking and very distinct. It was tough to decide.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 6, 2011)

No preference.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 6, 2011)

3.  First  I would prefer some more transparency in the blue, not enough to show the tube, though.
then 1 and then 2.
All three are great ideas.  Like them all.
Charles


----------



## robutacion (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys...!

I shouldn't have put the 3 samples together as I'm not giving much of a chance to the vine ones as I wanted initially to determine which of the 2 vine strips would have the most votes.

So, I stuffed up by adding the resin twist on this group as it has a very different technique and principle.  

Making resin only blanks, is no problem but my intentions were to find another way to use the large volume of vine material that didn't make the "clean" full size pen blanks...!  Vine material is such a unique product that I can't see myself dumping it only because most of the flawless blanks have been taken out.  Every time I think of what the wife and I went trough to salvage it, the more I will attempt to find ways to use it...! :wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

